# 16 Jan 2010:  SGT John Faught, 1 PPCLI, R.I.P.



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2010)

CBC NEWSWORLD is reporting a CDN Soldier has died in Afghanistan.......

EDITED TO ADD......

Canadian soldier killed after stepping on IED






Sgt. John Faught, 44, is shown in this pre-deployment handout photo from the Department of National Defence.
CTV.ca News Staff

Date: Saturday Jan. 16, 2010 4:17 PM ET


A Canadian soldier, Sgt. John Faught, 44, has died in a roadside bomb blast in Afghanistan. He was the first Canadian casualty in the war torn country this year. 


Faught was killed after stepping on an improvised explosive device in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province. 


He was a member of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based out of Edmonton. 


Breaking news. More details to come. 


EDITED....

Title Change.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt.  My sincere condolences to his family, friends, loved ones, and his Regimental family.


----------



## Blakey (16 Jan 2010)

John Wayne, I'll hoist a couple for you tonight!


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jan 2010)

John Wayne Faught - RIP my friend, you shall be missed.  



Our condolences to Sgt Faught's family.


----------



## ballz (16 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Jan 2010)

FUCK...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2010)

Bomb kills Canadian soldier in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Saturday, January 16, 2010 | 4:45 PM ET Comments
CBC News  

A Canadian soldier on foot patrol was killed Saturday in southern Afghanistan after stepping on an improvised explosive device, the military said.





Sgt. John Faught, 44, is shown in this pre-deployment handout photo from National Defence. He was killed in Afghanistan's Panjwaii district by an IED on Saturday. (DND) 

Sgt. John Faught, 44, of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, was taking part in a foot patrol with Afghan soldiers near the town of Nakhoney in the volatile Panjwaii district, about 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city, when the device detonated.

"He lost his life after a homemade bomb exploded. That's all the military is saying right now," the CBC's Derek Stoffel reported from Kandahar.

"He was just simply walking — out greeting Afghans and the bomb exploded. That is how he died," Stoffel said. No one else was killed in the blast.

Faught , originally from Sault Ste. Marie, Ont, "was a very conscientious and thorough section commander who always put the needs of his soldiers above his own," said Brig.-Gen. Daniel Menard. "I offer our sincere condolences to the family and friends of our great fallen warrior."

Faught's death brings to 139 Canadian soldiers and two civilians who have been killed in Canada's eight-year mission in Afghanistan.

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## mariomike (16 Jan 2010)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (16 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## PrairieBoy (16 Jan 2010)

Rest in peace, Sergeant

iper:    

I did not know him personally, but he did his duty. I can think of no higher compliment for a fallen soldier.


----------



## brandon_ (16 Jan 2010)

just seen this, so sad.    RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2010)

News Release
Canadian soldier killed by improvised explosive device
NR – 10.001 - January 16, 2010

OTTAWA — One Canadian soldier was killed by an improvised explosive device during a dismounted security patrol near the town of Nakhonay in the Panjwayi district, approximately 15 kilometres south-west of Kandahar City.  The incident took place at approximately 2:00 p.m. Kandahar time on 16 Jan 2010. 






Sergeant John Faught

Killed in action was Sergeant John Wayne Faught from the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta. He was serving as a member of the Task Force 3-09 Battle Group.

At this sad time, our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen Canadian comrade. The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers and their loved ones are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province.

Members of Joint Task Force Afghanistan work with the soldiers and police of the Afghan National Security Forces to improve security and build a better future for Afghans. Canada remains committed to bringing peace, stability and good governance to Afghanistan.

–30–

Note to editors (Note: new procedure): A photograph of Sergeant John Wayne Faught is available on the Fallen Canadians page of the Department of National Defence website. Please visit http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen-disparus/index-eng.asp


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt! 

Condolences to his family, friends and comrades in arms.

:yellow:


----------



## gun runner (16 Jan 2010)

Rest in peace Sergeant, your mission is complete. My sincere condolences to the family of Sgt. Faught, his friends, and the Regiment. Ubique.  :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## jric13 (16 Jan 2010)

Rip. Sgt   My Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Man_Bear_Pig (16 Jan 2010)

RIP fellow brother, any know were his home town is? So upon his arrival we are able to pay our respects?

Take care MBP


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jan 2010)

Man_Bear_Pig said:
			
		

> RIP fellow brother, any know were his home town is? So upon his arrival we are able to pay our respects?
> 
> Take care MBP


Sault Ste Marie, Ont

This one hurts....they all hurt but this one moreso


----------



## BernDawg (16 Jan 2010)

This is, indeed, sad news.  I doubt that there is a Patricia serving today that doesn't know him or, at the very least, heard a John Wayne Faught story.
Save me a seat in the mess Buddy I'll be there eventually.


----------



## devil39 (16 Jan 2010)

John Wayne...  Jay Dub,

What an awesome soldier and leader, and I treasure my time that I served with you.  Hard as nails, old school hard, and you cared about your soldiers more than most I have ever seen.  

You always spoke your mind, saying the difficult things that others might not, and invariably you were right.  

You were a true warrior, and no one who knew you will ever forget you.

My condolences to all who knew him, and I know there will be some people hurting tonight.

RIP Sgt. John Wayne Faught


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2010)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen  

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the occasion of the death of Sergeant John Wayne Faught

"As in previous weeks, we are mourning once again. At a time when our soldiers are being deployed on an emergency basis to assist a Haitian population devastated by a horrible earthquake, a new and deadly attack in Afghanistan serves as a brutal reminder of the risks our troops face wherever duty calls.

My husband Jean-Daniel and I were deeply saddened to learn that Sergeant John Wayne Faught from the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta, was killed by an improvised explosive device while conducting a security foot patrol near the city of Nakhonay, in the district of Panjwayi, some 15 kilometres southwest of the city of Kandahar.

Our soldiers – our fine men and women – continue to exhibit uncommon altruism and bravery alongside the Afghan population, who aspire to a normal life, security, justice, and sustainable human development. And Canada, along with all of the allied countries belonging to NATO and operating under UN authority, supports this fundamental aspiration.

Let us come together in our hearts and in our minds and show the utmost respect as we pay tribute to Sergeant Faught’s rare contribution and the ultimate sacrifice that he and his family, friends, comrades and loved ones have made. May they know that all across this land, Canadians feel their sadness. May they know that they are not alone and that our thoughts are with them during this painful time."

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death in Afghanistan of Sergeant John Wayne Faught:

“It is with great sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the family and friends of Sergeant John Wayne Faught, who died today in Afghanistan.  He was killed by an improvised explosive device while on a joint Afghan National Army-Canadian Battle Group dismounted security patrol in the Panjwayi District.

“I join with Canadians, who stand proudly with our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they courageously risk their lives every day to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan.

“The courage demonstrated by Sergeant Faught speaks volumes of his dedication to our country and to this mission.  Canada will remain steadfast, and Taliban attacks will not deter our efforts to help Afghanistan achieve peace and stability.

“Sergeant Faught was helping to bring back hope to a population that has seen much hardship and turmoil.  He gave his life not only to protect Canadians and our national interests, but also to provide hope to Afghans for a better future.

“The sacrifice Sergeant John Wayne Faught made in the name of Canada and the Canadian people will not be forgotten.”


----------



## The Gues-|- (16 Jan 2010)

From the brief time we spent together in LdSH(RC) Recce/E-Coy;  didn't take long to realize he was all for the troops!  RIP buddy


----------



## newmet (16 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt.  My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (17 Jan 2010)

Sad news indeed.

My condolences to his family, friends and his fellow soldiers.

RIP.


----------



## manhole (17 Jan 2010)

RIP, Sgt.....our thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.


----------



## BlueJingo (17 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt, you will be missed by many.  :yellow:


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Jan 2010)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jan 2010)

RIP  Sgt Faught.My condolences to the Faught family and the Regiment.


----------



## fire_guy686 (17 Jan 2010)

Rest Easy Sergeant Faught.


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Jan 2010)

rest in peace sgt faught (salute)
you will not be forgotton (yellow ribbon)
condolences to family,, comrades,, and friends

                         scoty b


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Jan 2010)

RIP Sgt


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jan 2010)

During my years with the Australian Lighthorse, these words come to mind...........

--------------------

Go, live as men live, or die as men die!

In the front of the battle be heard your war cry!

Let the grey emu plumes wave aloft with renown!

Or be found on the field where the bravest went down!



A. Meston

------------------------

The above words from a war almost 100 yrs ago, yet war is war and the only thing that changes is the technology.

Rest in Peace Sarge.

OWDU


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2010)

This from _Northumberland Today_:


> A repatriation ceremony is planned for 2 p.m. Tuesday at Canadian Forces Base Trenton for a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan Saturday.  Sergeant John Wayne Faught was performing a dismounted security patrol near the town of Nakhonay in the Panjwayi district south of Kandahar City at about 2 p.m. Saturday, Kandahar time, when he was killed by an improvised explosive device ....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2010)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 10-02 - January 18, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Sergeant John Faught of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Tuesday, January 19, 2010 at 2:00 p.m. 

What:    At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Sergeant Faught was killed by an improvised explosive device during a dismounted security patrol near the town of Nakhonay in the Panjwayi district, approximately 15 kilometres south-west of Kandahar City.  The incident took place at approximately 2:00 p.m. Kandahar time on 16 Jan 2010.

Sergeant Faught was serving as a member of the Task Force 3-09 Battle Group. 

-30-

For more information: Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer 
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565, Cell: 613-243-7330 
E-mail : annie.morin@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Tow Tripod (19 Jan 2010)

Big John, Big Bad John! Rest in Peace my friend.It was always a pleasure to serve along your side. Take Care.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2010)

"Friends described him as someone who "lived, slept, ate and breathed" with his fellow soldiers and would be sorely missed."
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100119/national/afghan_cda_soldier


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2010)

Maybe I missed this, but the repatriation was not televised.

RIP JW.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed this, but the repatriation was not televised.
> 
> RIP JW.....



No Big S, don't think it was televised they spent all the time talking about Haiti.

 :-\


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed this, but the repatriation was not televised.
> RIP JW.....



Yes, it was on the 1800 news:
http://citynews.video.citytv.com/video/62362022001/Body-Of-Cdn-Soldier-Arrives-At-CFB-Trenton-Ont-/


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2010)

It was on CTV, too, but it was buried a bit in the Toronto _local_ news, I think. (I'm away from home so I get all Canadian news via the Internet.) The Haiti disaster sucks all the news _oxygen_ out of the room.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jan 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Yes, it was on the 1800 news:
> http://citynews.video.citytv.com/video/62362022001/Body-Of-Cdn-Soldier-Arrives-At-CFB-Trenton-Ont-/



Thank you once again. Watching JW come home this way is hearbreaking. Thanks to the people of Southern Ontario. You do it right.

RIP JW....oh and you're a Captain now...  according to CITY TV


----------



## leroi (20 Jan 2010)

Condolences to Sgt. Faught's family, friends and comrades.   

~The Dad of Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli, who died in Afghanistan last year, attended the Highway of Heroes repatriation procession to honour Sgt. Faught:

Father of Fallen Soldier Knows Families' Pain

_Northumberland Today_: January 20, 2010 
Reproduced in accordance with the _Fair Dealing _ provision of the _Copyright Act._

PORT HOPE — The father of a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan last year travelled eight hours to pay his respects to Sgt. John Faught.  Chuck Vernelli, along with Ed Adshead and Randy Fawcett of the Sault Ste. Marie Military Family Support Group, came to Port Hope on Tuesday. "We came for John Faught because he was a soldier from the Sault," Vernelli said. 

The men came to Port Hope because Adshead's friend is from the municipality.  Waiting on the Cranberry Rd. overpass for Faught's motorcade to pass along the Trenton-to-Trenton [Toronto] Hwy. 401 stretch known as the Highway Heroes, they held a banner saying "Support Our Troops."  Vernelli's son, Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli, was killed March 20, 2009 by an improvised explosive device, along with Cpl. Tyler Crooks. 

"It's a different feeling being on the bridge," Vernelli said. "This is still close to home. It's another realm that you feel." An improvised explosive device also killed Faught. The fatal blast occurred Jan. 16 while Faught was on a security patrol.  Vernelli wanted to be on the bridge Tuesday to show his support.  *"When we were going by here in the vehicles and saw all these people standing here — your heart just busts out because of how all these people feel about your son.*


----------



## BernDawg (22 Jan 2010)

Pulled off the LFWA web site:

Funeral Arrangements

Family, friends and the public are welcome to pay their respects at the Sault Ste. Marie Armouries (375 Pine St.) on Sunday, January 24 from 1 until 4 p.m. 

Funeral service will be celebrated at St. Andrew’s United Church on Monday, January 25 at 11 a.m.  Rev. Phil Miller officiating. 

Interment Holy Sepulchre Cemetery. 

Memorial contributions to the Military Family Resource Centre (MFRC) and the Sault Ste. Marie Humane Society would be appreciated by the family.


----------



## RoughJustice (23 Jan 2010)

RIP Sergeant Faught. Thank your for your service.


My condolences and best wishes to his family and friends.


----------



## old medic (26 Jan 2010)

City says goodbye: Video and Photo Gallery

By Craig Huckerby for SooNews.ca
Monday, January 25, 2010

http://www.soonews.ca/viewarticle.php?id=24251


Photos and Video at link.




> The funeral service for Sergeant John Wayne Faught took place at St. Andrews United Church on Monday morning.
> 
> Interment at Holy Sepulchre Cemetery, on 4th Line East followed.
> 
> ...


----------



## C/10 (26 Jan 2010)




----------



## Rastatt055 (26 Jan 2010)

Rest in peace Sergeant, your mission is complete. My sincere condolences to the family of Sgt. Faught, his friends, and the Regiment. Ubique.  :yellow: :yellow:


----------

